

Choose your Jekyll style - preview sites directory - potomak

I was trying to find a quick way to choose a great style to fork from Jekyll Sites directory at: https://github.com/mojombo/jekyll/wiki/Sites<p>This is what I made:<p>1. get wiki page source
2. open textmate
3. replace all \* "([^"]+)":([^\s]+) with * !http://pinkyurl.com/i?url=$2&#38;out-format=png&#38;resize=640($1)! "$1":$2
4. preview html with ⌃⌥⌘P<p>Any better solution?
======
tuananh
Or you can just go for Octopress(<http://octopress.org>) ;D

~~~
potomak
ahah! I've found my favorite jekyll fork: <http://waferbaby.com/>

